# CSX false reset



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

Initial tests really took this gun to task because of the false trigger reset. I as a lefty wanted and bought one. Initially the false reset was there. After 1100 malfunction free rounds, the false reset is gone. Just sayin’.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to hear.

I'm sticking with my Shield. I prefer that over SAO. But, it is nice to see alternatives


----------

